# Changing Internet Providers



## HiDesertHal (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello, I've been using AOL.com for almost 20 years, and I want to switch to Google Chrome.

I already have Google Chrome installed, but if I dump AOL, will I lose all the pictures that I saved on my computer using AOL?

I have over 300 image files, mostly in 600x800 resolution, with some in 480x640 resolution.

Will I lose them if I don't back them up on a flash drive?  How much flash memory will I need?

Thanks,
HiDesertHal


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2018)

Where are your pictures stored?? If on your computer, you will not loose them..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey, I've been using AOL.com for almost 20 years, and I want to switch to Google Chrome.
> 
> I already have Google Chrome installed, but if I dump AOL, will I lose all the pictures that I saved on my computer using AOL?
> 
> ...


As far as I know, Google Chrome is not an internet provider..A internet provider is the company you pay to bring internet into your home.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 16, 2018)

> As far as I know, Google Chrome is not an internet provider..A internet provider is the company you pay to bring internet into your home.



Correct. An 'internet provider' is an ISP. Chrome is a browser.

Having said that, where is your data saved on AOL? The cloud? Your drives? If they are on your drives at home, it doesn't matter what ISP you use.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 16, 2018)

Ken, the first page on my computer screen has this list of things for me to select:

Owner
Documents
Pictures
Music
Games
Computer
Control Panel
Devices and Printers
Default Programs
Help and Support 

I always select "Pictures", which opens the picture files, then I scroll to the picture I want to post or send in an Email.

That's it!  I don't know if this means it's stored on my Computer or is provided by my ISP, which is AOL.

Also, I never could understand the difference between a Browser and an ISP, and I've been online for almost 20 years!

I appreciate your helping me!

Hal


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Ken, the first page on my computer screen has a list of things for me to select:
> 
> Owner
> Documents
> ...


Yes they are stored on your computer..They will stay there no matter what browser you use..Who is your internet provider?? Who do you pay for internet service??


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2018)

I would pick up a 8GB flash drive (USB) and transfer your pictures there for backup..


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey Ken,

My Internet Service Provider is AOL.

My Landline Telephone Service and my Internet Service are on the same monthly bill.

_Are you saying that if I dump AOL my pictures will still be saved on my Computer?_

Thanks again, and I will back up my pictures on an 8GB flash Drive before changing my ISP.

Hal


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes your pictures are safe on your computer..I have never heard of AOL having phone service..


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 16, 2018)

Ken...AOL is bundled with my Phone Service by FRONTIER, the company who bills me for both.

Hal


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 16, 2018)

The ISP (whoever brings the internet into your home) has nothing to do with the browser which is what chrome is.  Chrome does the same things Internet Explorer does, it moves you around the various sites on the net.  If you want to use chrome you can do that now.  Just put a site address into the chrome browser and it will take you there.  Since your photos are on your computer hard drive it doesn't matter who your ISP OR Browser is.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes your pictures are safe on your computer..I have never heard of AOL having phone service..



Hal, you must have DSL which is broadband (others might have cable from their cable company bundled with TV, etc.) that is provided by your phone company. I have that, too and get billed for that with my phone service. My DSL phone service also comes with their own email (ISP) service, although to date I'm still with AOL. I do plan to transfer out of it to my phone company's ISP. But the AOL software keeps all my saved mail and favorites on my computer. I'm having a problem thinking about it after all these years--20 for me as well. 

Any pictures I save is on my computer--not on AOL. AOL, as far as I know, doesn't keep stuff on a cloud for you, so you couldn't even do that even if you wanted to.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Ken...AOL is bundled with my Phone Service by FRONTIER, the company who bills me for both.
> 
> Hal


Frontier is your Internet Provider and you are using AOL Browser. Just leave AOL on your machine and use Chrome as your browser..No need to cancel anything..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 16, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Frontier is your Internet Provider and you are using AOL Browser. Just leave AOL on your machine and use Chrome as your browser..No need to cancel anything..


We think alike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2018)

I have had AOL Email and Browser for 20 years!! It is free!! My Provider is Rise Broadband..


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 16, 2018)

_ONE MORE THING, SIR_..... * (Columbo speaking)
*
We have an ISP, we have a Browser, and we have a Search Engine.

Is a Search Engine something like a Browser?

Thanks,
HDH


----------



## kburra (Jan 16, 2018)

Today, the most popular and well-known search engine is Google. Other popular search engines include AOL, Ask.com, Baidu, Bing and Yahoo.
For users, a search engine is accessed through a browser on their computer, smartphone, tablet, or another device


----------



## Mike (Jan 17, 2018)

I always thought that browser and search engine were
the same thing, just called different names by different
countries or operating systems.

I browse the internet using a search engine, or I search
the internet using a browser! I am probably wrong though
according to previous answers in this thread.

AOL bailed out of the UK in the early 90s, I was a member,
I didn't know that it was still going.

Mike.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 17, 2018)

When you use your browser as a search engine it still uses your default search engine.  IOW you default search engine is automatically used unless you select another one for a specific search.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> When you use your browser as a search engine it still uses your default search engine.  IOW you default search engine is automatically used unless you select another one for a specific search.


When you first down load a browser, in the settings you select which search engine you want as your default engine.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 17, 2018)

A browser is things like Google Chrome, Firefox, Edge, Internet Explorer, etc.

A search engine is things like Yahoo.com, Google.com, Bing.com, etc.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 17, 2018)

I use Google Chrome, and it acts just like AOL, but it's even better because I can get videos on YouTube, which AOL doesn't do!

So what do I have, a Search Motor or a Browser?

Thanks, Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 17, 2018)

Why can't I identify the picture files among the contents of my C drive, which has a 500GB capacity with only 74.5 GB used on the pie chart?

Hal


----------



## Olivia (Jan 17, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> I use Google Chrome, and it acts just like AOL, but it's even better because I can get videos on YouTube, which AOL doesn't do!
> 
> So what do I have, a Search Motor or a Browser?
> 
> Thanks, Hal



First off, how do you get to AOL to send and receive e-mail? Do you have a desktop AOL software where there's an AOL icon somewhere on your desktop that you click to open up AOL, or do you use AOL.com to get there?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 17, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> I use Google Chrome, and it acts just like AOL, but it's even better because I can get videos on YouTube, which AOL doesn't do!
> 
> So what do I have, a Search Motor or a Browser?
> 
> Thanks, Hal



Answer deleted (put in wrong post).


----------



## Olivia (Jan 17, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Why can't I identify the picture files among the contents of my C drive, which has a 500GB capacity with only 74.5 GB used on the pie chart?
> 
> Hal



At the bottom left of your desktop there's a rectangle cell (block) that says "Type here to search". In that cell, type the word "photos" and it should pull up where you have your photos stored. It could be more then one place depending on where you saved the photos. So, when you do that it will come up with a place or places and then click on that. Disregard the web searches that appear there, and only click on the very top options.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2018)

Olivia said:


> First off, how do you get to AOL to send and receive e-mail? Do you have a desktop AOL software where there's an AOL icon somewhere on your desktop that you click to open up AOL, or do you use AOL.com to get there?


Do a search for AOL mail Log in. When you find it, bookmark it. Make it your home page, it will open Everytime you open your browser.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 17, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Do a search for AOL mail Log in. When you find it, bookmark it. Make it your home page, it will open Everytime you open your browser.



Well, if Hal has AOL as a desktop software he doesn't need to do that. i'm trying to determine how he gets to AOL. If it's a desktop software then it's an e-mail provider, search engine and browser. It's confusing right now to answer some of his questions otherwise; therefore it would help me to know.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 17, 2018)

Okay, earlier Hal said he uses AOL.com. To get to that, you need to use a browser where you put in the web address (which in your case would be AOL.com). You might be using Internet Explorer. Then when AOL.com get pulled up, in that screen there's a place to search a topic (You'll see a pink block that ways "Search".) Then you would be using the AOL website as a search engine. From there you could even type in Google.com and from the results, then click on Google to use Google as your search engine. Or just put in the Google.com address on top of the screen to get out of AOL.com altogether and right into Google (or any other search engine you might want to use, such as Bing.com). 

Unless you sign up with Gmail or some other e-mail provider you would still have to use AOL.com as your e-mail. If you use the search engine in AOL.com, you could find youtubes and anything else as well. Such as you could type in "Elvis youtube". Or any other youtube you might like. 

If you install Chrome as a browser, you could get to AOL.com or any other web address the same way as you would with Internet Explorer (IE). But you can't (unless it's something I don't know about) use a search engine to send or receive e-mails.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 17, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Frontier is your Internet Provider and you are using AOL Browser. Just leave AOL on your machine and use Chrome as your browser..No need to cancel anything..



Ken, this is what I have and I'm gonna keep it!

Thanks a bunch!
HiDesertHal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 18, 2018)

Olivia said:


> First off, how do you get to AOL to send and receive e-mail? Do you have a desktop AOL software where there's an AOL icon somewhere on your desktop that you click to open up AOL, or do you use AOL.com to get there?



Sorry, but I don't fully understand your questions. 

When my desktop screen comes on, if there's email waiting, a voice says: "You've got mail!"

Does that answer anything?

Harry


----------



## Olivia (Jan 18, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Sorry, but I don't fully understand your questions.
> 
> When my desktop screen comes on, if there's email waiting, a voice says: "You've got mail!"
> 
> ...



Yes! That means you have the the AOL Desktop Software program installed on your computer. You don't have to go to another browser such as Internet Explorer or Google Chrome to have to type in AOL.com to get to AOL. It's already there on your desktop. although if you happen to be on another computer that does not have the AOL program installed you can get there by a browser (IE or Chrome or any other) by typing in AOL.com there and that will get you to your mail. 

So you can keep the AOL Desktop program and also use Google or Bing as a search engine. Just type in Google.com at the top of the AOL screen. AOL also has a Search feature which you can use to to search something too. I usually just use Google and not the AOL search feature.

If you had set up your AOL program to automatically open up when you turn on your computer it was put on your Start programs, that's why it's just there already. Otherwise there's a AOL icon that you would click on to open up the AOL program.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 18, 2018)

_Dear Olivia,_

My AOL software is swift-acting, EXCEPT when there's a video post, where it shows only the fuzzy black screen with a message that says I can't proceed.

Then I have to enter GoogleChrome from its icon, then log in, then select the Senior category, then go to the post that has that video...then the video will run.

This is why I must have BOTH AOL and GoogleChrome to get everything!

Hal


----------



## Olivia (Jan 18, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> _Dear Olivia,_
> 
> My AOL software is swift-acting, EXCEPT when there's a video post, where it shows only the fuzzy black screen with a message that says I can't proceed.
> 
> ...



Yes, I know what you mean.  Sometimes the AOL software doesn't have the specific program needed to open certain videos, such as watching a TV program on ABC or some other website. That happened to me with Netflix. In that case, I open up Internet Explorer and go to that website where the video is from there and then it works, just as it works for you when you use Chrome. There's something about the browser that AOL uses (I believe a version of Internet Explorer) that is sometimes missing something that a video website needs.  For me as long as it works with either one, I'm okay with it. For you it would be having both AOL and Chrome.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2018)

You don't "need" AOL. I'm surprised it's still around. You can also use the lower case "E" icon for Internet Explorer to browse the web or Foxfire, or Chrome and several others. Just make sure Frontier is still giving you High Speed Internet service through them or through AOL .  (I assume your computer is a Microsoft product. Apple, I don't know)

I have Frontier for $55.98 per month for high speed Internet through which I stream all my TV (not cable station) and all Internet browsers.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> You don't "need" AOL. I'm surprised it's still around. You can also use the lower case "E" icon for Internet Explorer to browse the web or Foxfire, or Chrome and several others. Just make sure Frontier is still giving you High Speed Internet service through them or through AOL .  (I assume your computer is a Microsoft product. Apple, I don't know)
> 
> I have Frontier for $55.98 per month for high speed Internet through which I stream all my TV (not cable station) and all Internet browsers.



That's true, Hal doesn't need AOL. But then he still would have to select another e-mail provider such as gmail, yahoo, or maybe Frontier does also provide that. I did mention that in a previous post to him. But since he does have AOL as a desktop software program and how I didn't want to get too entangled, I  decided to just answer the questions he had about browsers and search engines vis a vis AOL. 

I do use AOL with five screen names and I use each for different purposes. I have a lot of newsletters and tons of favorites on each screen name and it's very easy and fast to switch from one to the other. I have started to transfer my files to my broadband DSL provider which provides an e-mail service, but it's going to be such a job informing all my personal and business contacts of my new e-mail addresses, and I want to use just as many separate e-mail addresses. And AOL saves all my favorites and emails onto my computer. That's what I like about a software based ISP. I'm just not as happy with web-based e-mail servers, although I do have a gmail account.


----------



## oldman (Jan 19, 2018)

You can download AOL software or just go to www.aol.com and sign up to use their free web based e-mail program, which is what I do for one of my e-mail accounts. I also have e-mail accounts with Yahoo, G-Mail and Xfinity. I think Verizon bought AOL for a hefty price not so long ago. It's all about advertising money. AOL is loaded with ads, plus they have a lot of e-mail clients that just never changed from back in the day.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 19, 2018)

_WHEW! 
_
Hal


----------



## Olivia (Jan 19, 2018)

Sorry. I thought I could help.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jan 19, 2018)

oldman said:


> You can download AOL software or just go to www.aol.com and sign up to use their free web based e-mail program, which is what I do for one of my e-mail accounts.


There is no 'AOL software' to download or run any more.  AOL.com is just a website now (like SeniorForums.com).  You must use a (another) browser to open it.
I just went to AOL.com and there is no download info or link.



> I think Verizon bought AOL for a hefty price not so long ago. It's all about advertising money. AOL is loaded with ads, plus they have a lot of e-mail clients that just never changed from back in the day.


Yes, Verizon bought AOL.
It's about the BILLIONS of email addresses - that can be sold to advertisers aka spammers.  And Verizon used the AOL Email servers for their customers (which was easy since millions stopped using AOL email over the years).
Now, Verizon is combining Yahoo w/ AOL, and recently laid off 2,600 AOL and Yahoo employees.   That's about 19% of the employees.  So THAT is why there are so many ads...


----------



## Olivia (Jan 19, 2018)

Just a couple of corrections. AOL Desktop download is still available on AOL.com. You just have to look for it.

Another thing is that I get hardly any spam on my AOL e-mail addresses, whereas my gmail account is loaded with them. 

I am not pushing AOL, but I'm a little tired of being characterized as a out-of-date dinosaur just because I am still on AOL. :holymoly:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 19, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Just a couple of corrections. AOL Desktop download is still available on AOL.com. You just have to look for it.
> 
> Another thing is that I get hardly any spam on my AOL e-mail addresses, whereas my gmail account is loaded with them.
> 
> I am not pushing AOL, but I'm a little tired of being characterized as a out-of-date dinosaur just because I am still on AOL. :holymoly:


 

I still use AOL Email..The spam I get is from apps/games I have downloaded to my tablet. I can live with that, I know what not to open..


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 19, 2018)

_Onward with the continuing saga of my AOL problems!_

When I first brought up my desktop screen this morning, there was a red flag saying my AOL desktop software had been *discontinued!*

It asked me to try the new Desktop Gold version for an extra $4.99 per month. 

 I agreed to download it, but I have no confirmation that I now have AOL Desktop Gold, so I'm now accessing all my websites through Google Chrome.

_This is like brainwashing!_

Excuse me while I mix myself a Rum & Coke and get ready to watch Hawaii Five-O.

Hal


----------



## Olivia (Jan 19, 2018)

At this point, I'd love for you to pass me a Rum & Coke. That's all I'm up for right now. Have fun with Hawaii 5-0,


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 19, 2018)

Gotcha, Olivia!
Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> You don't "need" AOL. I'm surprised it's still around. You can also use the lower case "E" icon for Internet Explorer to browse the web or Foxfire, or Chrome and several others. Just make sure Frontier is still giving you High Speed Internet service through them or through AOL .  (I assume your computer is a Microsoft product. Apple, I don't know)
> 
> I have Frontier for $55.98 per month for high speed Internet through which I stream all my TV (not cable station) and all Internet browsers.



Yes, my computer is an HP PC, using Windows 7. Also, what do you mean by "stream"?

Hal


----------



## kteas1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ok, this is getting to complicated.
ISP, Internet service provider. They attach you from home to internet. Hal, you use Frontier Fios. I believe. 

Browser, software that interfaces with the internet
AOL, or America online. They have computers connected to the internet that provide services. Email, chat, search etc.
So what happens when I turn on my computer?

Computer boots. You open your browser. From there you access the world of the internet. You can go to AOL, MICROSOFT, GOOGLE, AND OTHER PROVIDERS OF CONTENT AND  SERVICES. Let's turn your computer into a car.
The computer is your car. It will take you anywhere a car can go. Let's say you go to a mall called AOL, at the mall you have a po box with your mail there. Along with chat rooms, newspapers etc. So you always go there.

Then you think, sure would love to try another place. Maybe another mall I heard of. The Google mall. How do I find that?

Go to your search bar, or in your car, your gps, type Google mall, and it directs you there. You drive there and guess what. They have po boxes also. Do I have to give up the AOL mall? Nope, you can get in your car, go to the AOL mall, get your mail and whatever, then leave and go to the Google mall, and do the same thing there.

Your internet service provider, is the government. They build the streets your car drives on. Frontier fios provides the driveway from your house to the streets and freeways.

Your ISP connects you to the internet. Browser interfaces with the www computers. AOL is a computer you can use to store things, read news, etc. Google is AOL with another name and their own computer that does the same thing. If you type YouTube into your GPS it will give you directions there. Type it in your search engine, it will give you a link to click on, and poof your in YouTube. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kteas1 (Jan 20, 2018)

In the real world you have two addresses. One is your Wan address, the other a lan address. You send info to aol by using their address. Through switches. They send info info back in packets containing your wan address, and lan address. The wan address goes through your ISP, and to your router at home. Then the lan address tells the router what device in the house is to receive that packet of info.

I traceroute all and cover up with and wan ip address of
66.185.152.34. Do you need to know the ip address? No. Your computer connects to a  dns server. It's live a phone book, remember you looked up a friends name alphabetically, and there was his phone number. You type www.aol.com and it goes to a dns server and looks up the ip address. Then takes you there. Just like cell phone, tap on the name, and if dials the number. 


Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kteas1 (Jan 20, 2018)

If you change internet providers. You just change who is supplying the on ramp to the highways.  Once in the highway you can still go anywhere you want.

As far s your pictures they are either stored on your computer, or aol's computer. If they are on AOL you have to download them to your computer. Find them, then transfer them to a USB flash drive for backup. If they are on your computer, find them and back them up. If your hard disk crashed, you lose what you haven't backed up. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 20, 2018)

kteas1 said:


> In the real world you have two addresses. One is your Wan address, the other a lan address. You send info to aol by using their address. Through switches. They send info info back in packets containing your wan address, and lan address. The wan address goes through your ISP, and to your router at home. Then the lan address tells the router what device in the house is to receive that packet of info.
> 
> I traceroute all and cover up with and wan ip address of
> 66.185.152.34. Do you need to know the ip address? No. Your computer connects to a  dns server. It's live a phone book, remember you looked up a friends name alphabetically, and there was his phone number. You type www.aol.com and it goes to a dns server and looks up the ip address. Then takes you there. Just like cell phone, tap on the name, and if dials the number.
> ...



Dear kteas1,

I'm sorry, but I have no idea what WAN or LAN stands for.

This is just adding to my mental turbulance caused by the terms ISP, BROWSER, SEARCH ENGINE, DNS SERVER, etc.

Since my AOL Desktop 9.7 has been terminated, I'm having enough trouble seeing if I have Email without that familiar voice telling me "You've got Mail!".

What router?  I have no router and I don't have any wireless equipment anywhere! I don't have a cell phone either!

I appreciate your trying to help, with the car/highway/mall analogy, but this is just going over my 81-year-old head!

HiDesertHal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 21, 2018)

I clicked on the Internet Explorer logo, and a page came up with a long window that had "Bing" on the end.

What is Bing?

A Browser?  A Search Engine?  Bing Crosby?

Thanks, Hal


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 21, 2018)

Bing= search engine


----------



## HipGnosis (Jan 21, 2018)

Bing = an old, poor search engine


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 21, 2018)

Should I use Bing or Google Chrome as my Search Engine or Browser?  (Which comes first, the Search Engine or the Browser?)

(This is the first day of Computer School for me.) 

This Suzuki Big Single was my last of 6 motorcycles, which I sold when I turned 70 back in 2006. 

Harold


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Should I use Bing or Google Chrome as my Search Engine or Browser?  (Which comes first, the Search Engine or the Browser?)
> 
> (This is the first day of Computer School for me.)
> 
> Harold



Sorry Hal as much as I like helping with computer problems I don't think I can help you.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 21, 2018)

I use Firefox as my Browser (I also have chrome and IE11) and Google as a search engine. You can keep your provider and email.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 21, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Sorry Hal as much as I like helping with computer problems I don't think I can help you.



That's OK, Ken...I appreciate all you've helped me with.

Harry


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 22, 2018)

*It's all settled now!*
*
An AOL technician in the Philippines downloaded the AOL GOLD desktop program and installed it for me by assuming control of my computer while I was on line with him thousands of miles across the Pacific, and now I have the best Desktop program I ever had!
*
*Hal*


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 22, 2018)

HipGnosis said:


> Bing = an old, poor search engine



Ack!  no it's not!  It works great-  plus you can rack up points for stuff like Amazon gift cards!!!


----------

